# Horrible Hundred



## BMBimmer (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone heading out to Clermont tomorrow for the event?

This will be my first Century, hit most of the route throughout the week this week its definitely going to be a challenge. Ill be happy with anything under 7 hours .

Also for those who have done the ride in the past any last minute tips or advice?


----------

